# [boot] combien mettez vous de grub à bureau prêt

## naerex

Le détail:

- Temps = 58 secondes

- DM/WM = KDE 3.4 prelink = 0

- Services en + = samba lisa nscd ntpd mdnsd hald alsa sshd

- Hardware = 1.3Ghz 256Mo 5400tr8

Donnez si possible autant de détails voir autres éléments rentrant en ligne de compte.

Je mets un sondage pour l'apercu global avec 2 réponses bonus pour contenter certains.  :Wink: 

----------

## sireyessire

alors environ 27 sec avec le sysvinit sans dhcp (ip fixe) +7 sec avec dhcp

et 13-15 sec avec initng (c'est trop bien, je kiffe complet, mis à part la fausse dépendance en coldplug qu'il va falloir que je regarde ça) et 17 grand maxi si dhcp. bref je suis sous le charme, la version 0.1.8 marche bien

oups c'est les temps jusqu'au prompt en fb, j'ai pas chrono jusqu'au bureau (mais bon c un startx + lancement de fluxbox donc c'est pas énorme)

services mini (laptop inside) donc net.eth0 globalement de rajouté.

----------

## yoyo

Vous obtenez vos chronos comment ?? À l'il ou avec bootchart ??

----------

## naerex

hola mais c'est terrible ce bootchart je n'connaissais pas  :Surprised: 

j'ai utilisé ma bonne vieille montre chrono  :Laughing: 

----------

## _kal_

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

> alors environ 27 sec avec le sysvinit sans dhcp (ip fixe) +7 sec avec dhcp
> 
> et 13-15 sec avec initng (c'est trop bien, je kiffe complet, mis à part la fausse dépendance en coldplug qu'il va falloir que je regarde ça) et 17 grand maxi si dhcp. bref je suis sous le charme, la version 0.1.8 marche bien
> 
> oups c'est les temps jusqu'au prompt en fb, j'ai pas chrono jusqu'au bureau (mais bon c un startx + lancement de fluxbox donc c'est pas énorme)
> ...

 

J'ai cru comprendre que initng remplacé sysvinit : mais a quoi servent ces progs ? D'autre part, coldplug je l'ai mis car j'ai vu dans la doc gentoo qu'il fallait l'emerge (dans la section genkernel) mais j'ai compilé mon noyau a la main et ai intégré tout les pilotes nécessaires au boot en dur (pas besoin d'initrd). Cependant, mon systeme est quand meme hyper long a booter (+ de 40s), donc peut etre est ce du au coldplugging + autres chause a ajouter/enlever/modifier (style initng)  :Question: 

[Off]

J'ai remarqu que si je bootai mon systeme avec une clef usb de connecté, bah elle n'apparassait pas sur le bureau de Gnome. Je suis obliger de relancé hotplug pour qu'elle apparaisse. A quoi cela peut il être du ?

[/Off]

Merci d'avance et super topic !  :Wink: 

----------

## naerex

Je compile aussi mon kernel avec les éléments en dur et je n'installe pas hotplug et coldplug, juste udev et hal  :Smile: 

par contre 7 secondes pour recevoir un DHCP ca me parait enorme, quand j'utilise celui de la freebox c'est casiment instantané.

[EDIT] interessant initng voir ce readmeLast edited by naerex on Fri Aug 19, 2005 4:05 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sireyessire

 *naerex wrote:*   

> Je compile aussi mon kernel avec les éléments en dur et je n'installe pas coldplug, juste udev et hal 
> 
> par contre 7 secondes pour recevoir un DHCP ca me parait enorme, quand j'utilise celui de la freebox c'est casiment instantané.

 

ça dépend du serveur dhcp qui te répond, et ici c'est pas une freebox qui est à 50 cm mais un serveur lointain qui sert à pas mal de gens (à vu de nez  2000 au bas mot)

----------

## sireyessire

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Vous obtenez vos chronos comment ?? À l'il ou avec bootchart ??

 

à l'oeil et la montre chrono  :Wink:  mais c'est vrai que ça serait plus scientifique avec bootchar.

mais je l'ai pas installé

----------

## naerex

J'entend bien mais 7 secondes meme un serveur surchargé c'est vraiment énorme !!!

à part ca l'affichage de initng est different ? ou ca met toujours les "ok" a chaque service ?

----------

## sireyessire

 *naerex wrote:*   

> J'entend bien mais 7 secondes meme un serveur surchargé c'est vraiment énorme !!!
> 
> à part ca l'affichage de initng est different ? ou ca met toujours les "ok" a chaque service ?

 

tu veux que j'y fasse quoi? suivre le câble et mettre un gros coup de batte au serveur? je suis pas admin sur ce serveur, ça se trouve il est sous windows, et accepte que 2 connexions en simultané, le fait est qu'il me donne mon ip, je suis content. plus que 10 j et je le verrai plus

sinon l'affichage est légérement différent, mais oui il y a encore les ok mais en plus tu as un % sur le lancement de init.

----------

## UB|K

Alors pour moi c'est 65 secondes pour:

-monter 320 GO majoritairement en reiserfs (là ça mouline dur)

-dhcp pour le net mais ça va vite

-et des services comme: apache2 mysql netmount hald dbus famd ntpd alsa...

-gdm puis gnome en "autologin"

Le PC est un Athlon64 3500+ avec 1 GO de ram et j'ajouterais que pour arriver jusqu'à grub, il met sa vie (pas loin de 15-20 sec en plus). 

J'ai aussi un portable beaucoup plus modeste (celeron-m 1.4GHz + 512MO) qui lui met une grosse branlée: 20 secondes pour faire presque la même chose (sans apache2 mysql et netmount) mais il triche en utilisant software_suspend2.

----------

## _kal_

Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver ...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

> Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver ... 

 

il y en a qui ont l'air de craquer... Courage c'est bientôt le week end, tu vas pouvoir te reposer.  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## _kal_

 *sireyessire wrote:*   

>  *_kal_ wrote:*   Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver ...  
> 
> il y en a qui ont l'air de craquer... Courage c'est bientôt le week end, tu vas pouvoir te reposer. 

 

Bah il y en a surtout qui attendent des réponses aux questions posé a sireyessir  :Laughing: 

----------

## xr31Daisy

55 secondes pour arriver à GDM et 30 secondes de plus pour arriver au bureau gnome (où il me redémarre toutes mes applis en cours, rhythmbox, galeon, gimp, gthumb, evolution, gkrellm, parfois jpilot )

Services : ntp, sshd, mldonkey, apache, famd, hotplug, spamd

Pas de DHCP: IP Fixe ( pour garder le port forwarding depuis le routeur )

D'un autre côté, je ne reboote que tous les 36 du mois. ( oui, j'ai rebooté juste pour le sondage !)

----------

## zdra

Je vous mange tous !

1min53 pour : 

apache2, cupsd, gpm, hald, mysql, net.eth0, noip, ntp-client, samba, splash, sshd, xdm(=gnome-2.11.91 démarré completement)

2min20 (en tout, pas en plus) pour :

gaim, liferea, xchat, firefox, evolution

Après j'ouvre de temps en temps un gnome-terminal et un gedit mais c'est tout, les programmes restent ouvert tout le temps. Bref bien moins long que le temps de ma douche le matin et j'éteins pas le PC avant le soir  :Smile: 

----------

## _kal_

Jusque X : 35 secondes avec comme services : acpid, alsasound, atd, bluetooth, coldplug, cpufreqd, dbus, gpm, hald, hotplug, nfs, splash, sshd, syslog-ng, vixie-cron, xinetd.

S'ajoute a cela 20 secondes pour gnome, donc 55 secondes au total.  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## titoucha

46 secondes pour arriver à kdm avec vixie-cron, hotplug, coldplug, syslog-ng alsasound, ntp, lm_sensors, domainname.

----------

## sireyessire

 *_kal_ wrote:*   

>  *sireyessire wrote:*    *_kal_ wrote:*   Vive le vent, vive le vent, vive le vent d'hiver ...  
> 
> il y en a qui ont l'air de craquer... Courage c'est bientôt le week end, tu vas pouvoir te reposer.  
> 
> Bah il y en a surtout qui attendent des réponses aux questions posé a sireyessir 

 

manque un e  :Sad: 

j'avais pas vu ta question elle est cachée dans un paragraphe. oui initng remplacera à terme sysvinit à moins qu'il y ait un grand changement, mais initng est encore en phase de développement.

ce sont des programmes qui gère le processus init au boot et à l'arrêt ie qui démarrent les différents services et tout et tout.

----------

## zdra

Faut noter aussi que c'est une partie vitale pour le système le init, donc a mon avis initng ne remplacera pas sysvinit avant longtemps... cela dit rien empêche les aventureux de tester dès maitenant. J'avais essayé il y a 2 mois et le boot crashait 1 fois sur 2  :Sad:  Mais c'est peut-etre mieux maitenant.

----------

## sireyessire

 *zdra wrote:*   

> Faut noter aussi que c'est une partie vitale pour le système le init, donc a mon avis initng ne remplacera pas sysvinit avant longtemps... cela dit rien empêche les aventureux de tester dès maitenant. J'avais essayé il y a 2 mois et le boot crashait 1 fois sur 2  Mais c'est peut-etre mieux maitenant.

 

non franchement cette version marche mieux que les précédentes (0.1. :Cool:  en plus plus besoin de devoir faire un alt+F2 pour avoir le login. J'avais essayé la 0.1.6 ça bootait pas, mais là j'ai été agréablement surpris.

----------

## marvin rouge

52 sec sur amd64 3500+ (2.2GHz) pour arriver à GDM

services: 

  clamd

  ddclient

  dhcp

  dnsmasq

  domainname

  iptables

  ivman

  lm_sensors

  local

  mpd

  net.eth0 (dhcp)

  net.eth1 (fixe)

 net.eth2 (fixe)

 netmount

  samba 

 sshd

  syslog-ng

  vixie-cron

  xdm

  xfs

----------

## naerex

Aucune réponse pour le software suspend ? je l'ai utilisé avec mon portable et ca mettais environ 10 secondes à arriver sous KDE mais un beau jour par curiosité j'ai scané ma partoche de swap et j'y ai trouvé mon mot de passe root, celui de mon user et la moitié du contenu en clair d'un fichier gpg. Donc depuis ça, terminé le swap ram to disk. J'ai essayé le tuto sur l'encryption de swap mais c'est pas tres clair  :Embarassed: 

Et en plus ça bouffe pas mal en performances.

----------

## anigel

 *naerex wrote:*   

> par contre 7 secondes pour recevoir un DHCP ca me parait enorme, quand j'utilise celui de la freebox c'est casiment instantané.

 

Peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir, mais sait-on jamais...

----------

## titoucha

Et bien après quelques améliorations j'ai maintenant 42 secondes de Grub à Kde pret.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## sireyessire

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *naerex wrote:*   par contre 7 secondes pour recevoir un DHCP ca me parait enorme, quand j'utilise celui de la freebox c'est casiment instantané. 
> 
> Peut-être que ça n'a rien à voir, mais sait-on jamais...

 

[For the record]

malheureusement c'est vraiment un problème local à ce serveur, car partout ailleurs c'est instantané (ou 2s au max), on leur en a parlé  il y a une semaine, ils ont dit qu'ils allaient regarder. Depuis hier soir on a gagné 2-3 sec, on tourne à 4-5 sec pour qu'il réponde  :Very Happy: , donc je sens que la merde venait de chez eux  :Wink: 

[/For the record]

----------

## kyusan

Personnelement, 29 secondes pour aller au X.

Mais le PC étant un portable, un maximum de service ont étaient désactivés. (par exemple, je lance même pas cpudyn comme la vitesse du CPU est toujours fixé à 600Mhz)

J'ai activé l'option :

RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP="yes"

dans le fichier /etc/conf.d/rc

Ceci m'a fait gagner une petite seconde.  :Very Happy: 

Quelles sont vos astuces pour accélerer le boot ?

Voici mes deux graphs (le 1er normal et le 2nd avec l'option RC_PARALLEL_STARTUP) :

http://tinybox.free.fr/bootchart_farfadet_20050821.png

http://tinybox.free.fr/bootchart_farfadet_20050821_para.png

----------

## spider312

bon d'après bootchart, 49 secondes (malgré un DD 4200 RPM), mais je suppose que ça ne compte pas le temps de chargement du WM, mais bon, e17 se charge en quelques secondes (2-5 sec à vue de nez)

Et au passage, c'est génial ce bootchart  :Very Happy:  : http://leonard.spider-serv.net/~spider/bootchart.png

----------

## Djento

Initng taille la route grave si t'as un dual-core (ou pseudo comme P4 HT) ou bi-proc.

Sinon moi j'ai un bon 58,3 pour la partie système jusqu'à KDM

comme j'ai tjrs ce problème d'LVM2 qui ne désactive pas les groupes lors d'un shutdown, une grosse partie du temps est bouffée au démarrage par un bon "fsck/replaying journal" de mr Reiserfs  :Sad:  

Les services

-acpid

-speedfreq

-xfs

-famd

-hotplug

-coldplug

-net.eth0 (en ip fixe)

-wlan

-xinetd

-nfs

-samba/lisa

-xdm

Et 33,1 secondes pour KDE (non-prelinké)

-klaptop

-akregator (scan au démarrage)

-knotes

-kmix

-kwikdisk

-kompose

-kcheckgmail (scan au démarrage)

-kopete

Edit: ah oui la config:  Pentium M 1,5Ghz@600mhz, 512mo DDR 2100, DD 40go 5400 8mo

----------

